# Candles for Jill, Lushie and the pups



## AmberSunrise

candle lit & prayers flying on wings


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thank you for putting this here. I was so upset I couldn't find the link. Candle lit.


----------



## inge

Candle lit...this is so awful...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Canle lit, it is so, so sad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Candle lit, my thoughts and prayers are with them all. 

So heartbreaking, godspeed little angels.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Candle lit. How sad..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

RIP sweet little one, gone way too soon. Thoughts and prayers to Jill, and the little pups still fighting for life.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Candle lit from me as well for Jill and Lushie.


----------



## Always51

candle lit....thinking of you Jill and Lushie


----------



## Goldens R Great

Candle lit... Heartbreaking...


----------



## nolefan

Praying, trying not to be angry...


----------



## cgriffin

Candle lit for Lush and pups, this is so terrible and sad...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Candles lit...my thoughts are with you...


Pete & Woody


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Heartbreaking news...candle lit.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Just lit a candle, this is so sad! You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KeaColorado

Candle lit. Praying for everyone. My heart is breaking for all involved. 

My sweet Daphne, at the bridge, puppy mill mama and my heart dog, will take care of those dear babies.


----------



## swishywagga

Candle lit, this is so very sad.


----------



## MelMcGarry

Candle lit for Lushie and for Jill. So sad


----------



## *Laura*

Candle lit for Jill, Lushie and her pups.... heartbreaking


----------



## Amberbark

Candle lit for Jill, Lush and her precious puppies. My heart is broken for them....prayers going up in earnest. Vicki


----------



## gretzky

Candle lit. Tears flowing for the puppies and prayers for them, for Lush and for all those directly affected. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## amy22

Candle lit. praying for all


----------



## MaureenM

Candle lit and prayers for all.


----------



## davebeech

candle lit


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Candle lit..with tears streaming..cmon Lush and pups!


----------



## Winniesmom

Do not know how to light a candle, but send my prayers my way
Mi Shebeirach - Prayer for healing
May the one who blessed our ancestors, Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, Sarah, Rebecca, Rachel and Leah, bless and heal those who are ill Lushie and her puppies. May the Blessed Holy One be filled with compassion for their health to be restored and their strength to be revived. May God swiftly send them a complete renewal of body and spirit, and let us say, Amen.


This has been such a sad day


----------



## mikeynote

Candle lit, healing thoughts sent.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Candle lit. Tons of Golden thoughts and prayers being sent.


----------



## mainegirl

Winniesmom said:


> Do not know how to light a candle, but send my prayers my way
> Mi Shebeirach - Prayer for healing
> May the one who blessed our ancestors, Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, Sarah, Rebecca, Rachel and Leah, bless and heal those who are ill Lushie and her puppies. May the Blessed Holy One be filled with compassion for their health to be restored and their strength to be revived. May God swiftly send them a complete renewal of body and spirit, and let us say, Amen.
> 
> 
> This has been such a sad day


and again AMEN
beth moose and angel


----------



## GoldensGirl

Candles lit. Praying with all of my being.


----------



## caseypooh

These little innocent souls need all our prayers, please keep lighting.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Pray. Please pray for the four that remain and for Lush herself, as well as for Jill. 

Please please please...

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up for Lush, the remaining puppies, and for Jill.

We need to light up the virtual universe with our candles and prayers.

Please.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Purple boy has passed... Jill's favorite and the one she planned to keep. She is down to 3 puppies.. Please keep those prayers and candles coming.


----------



## KiwiD

Candle lit. Such a sad, sad day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Lit another candle.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up for the babies, for Lush, and for Jill, all of whom need our prayers. There are only 93 candles burning. Don't you think there should be 1,000?

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## ShadowGolden

Just lit a candle. So sad. Makes me want to snuggle with Shadow even more than usual.


----------



## Mom of Maizie

Candle lit, prayers for all.


----------



## ragtym




----------



## tobysmommy

This is just devastating beyond words. My heart is breaking for Jill.


----------



## HolDaisy

Candle lit, just heartbreaking


----------



## USAFWife74

Candle lit 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lockabella

Lit a candle. I have been thinking about Lush and the puppies all day and hoping that things will turn around and this very sad day can end. I am giving my three an extra long hug tonight.


----------



## goldengirls550

Candle lit for Jill and Lush.


----------



## tobysmommy

Thank you, friends, for all your thoughts and prayers. Please keep lighting candles for Jill, Lushie and the remaining pups. They need all our love and support.


----------



## love never dies

Lit candle and sent prayers. Thinking about Lush and the lovely puppies.


----------



## SandyK

Candle lit....thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## tobysmommy

Bumping up for Jill, Lush and the puppies.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I have reached the max (didn't even know there is one, 24 new candles per day per person).
Please keep praying for Lush and pups.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Another candle lit...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## caseypooh

Candle's lit, they need us everyone.


----------



## Tricia

I have lit my candle. keep hoping.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up for Lushie, the three remaining puppies, nine tiny Golden angels, and for Jill.

Remember that our candles go out after 48 hours, so please light another.

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle
*


----------



## lhowemt

I am lighting a virtual candle, can't figure out that website


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

Another candle lit.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR

Candle lit, this is beyond heartbreaking. Fight little ones and momma Lushie, fight!!!


----------



## tobysmommy

A candle lit for gratitude that they made it through the night, and hope that they will triumph.


----------



## cgriffin

Another candle lit, hoping for the best, hang in there little ones, be strong, you can do it. Mama Lushie hang in there girl, fight for your babies, eat something.


----------



## Karen519

*Candle*

I lit a Candle for Lush, her three puppies,for Jill, and for the puppies at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I lit another candle, prayers for Lushie and her babies.


----------



## lhowemt

I finally got a candle lit. I liked that. I don't know why I had such a hard time finding the entrance, here it is:

Light A Candle - Birthday candles, Virtual candles, Votive candles, Memorial candles, Cyber candles - Light candles online


----------



## Altairss

Candle lit, if you put Lush in the group name it takes you to people that put one up for Lushie and Jill


----------



## GoldensGirl

Jill is still fighting for the three remaining babies and Lushie. Please hold them in your thoughts and prayers.

Here is the GRF candle site:

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## KiwiD

Another candle has been lit.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Jill we are all here united praying for you, sweet Lushie and puppies. Loads of positive energy and prayers from all over the world flowing to your home. Hugs!


----------



## caseypooh

Dear Jill, I wish I could help you more. I'm sending love and all the strength I can to help you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Please pray for Lush and her pups!


----------



## KathyL

A candle lit and continuing to prayer for Jill, Lush & pups.


----------



## Claire's Friend

30 more and we'll hit 300 !!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Claire's Friend said:


> 30 more and we'll hit 300 !!


I reached daily maximum, cant light any candle now!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I must be close, but I am still lighting....


----------



## Claire's Friend

301 !!! These babies are so loved...
And so is Jill !!


----------



## Pretzel's Mom

Lit a candle for Jill Lush puppies 

Give then strength to keep fighting


----------



## HolDaisy

I've just lit a load of candles for them to get the numbers up to 300. So many people care and are praying for them to pull through, keep fighting!


----------



## Jennifer1

Candle is lit.
This is so heartbreaking.
Jill, I hope you gain some strength from knowing you have so many people holding you and Lushie and her remaining puppies in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DanaRuns

I lit a candle, too. I wasn't going to say anything about it, but then I thought I should, so now I have.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Candles lit for Lush and her babies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy

Please keep those candles coming, friends - for Lush and the babies, for the nine little Golden angels, and for Jill.


----------



## GoldensGirl

DanaRuns said:


> I lit a candle, too. I wasn't going to say anything about it, but then I thought I should, so now I have.


Your candle may go out before Jill can spare time to look and read the messages, but this is a record that will last. Thank you for recording a message here. I hope others will do likewise.

As one who checked a thread like this daily when fighting for the life of a beloved dog that we lost too soon, I assure you that your support makes a tremendous difference.


----------



## KeaColorado

I lit one too. God speed to those sweet angel pups, and we're praying from the mountain tops here for strength to endure.


----------



## Jesus Freak

Candle lit and prayers said for Jill, Lushie, and the pups.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan

Just lit another candle for Jill and the pups, both the angels and the living (please let them still be living).


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Jill gave an update this morning that the three remaining pups are still fighting and played together early this morning. So there is some good news in the face of all this sadness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise

It sounds like things are improving - a portion of Jill's Facebook update this morning.

_As of this morning, Lush is doing fantastic, and the three puppies played with each other at 3:26 am. I want everyone to know that she has attetive vet care, and she and the puppies have been seen daily since the first moment of trouble. _


----------



## caseypooh

Oh thank goodness, thank you for updating us, keeping the prayers coming. We need to see these little ones in the Celebrate the old gold section!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks guys for giving us the update, this is so painful for all of us. Cant imagine how Jill is feeling right now. It breaks my hurt looking at those puppies pictures.

Candles lit, good vibes and prayers sent.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Another important passage from Jill's FB posts:

_"There is no way I can express all my gratitude for the outpouring of love and support to Lushie and her litter. Sometimes people think of the show dog world as competitive or rarified, but yet it is a community strong and full of wisdom shared in times of need. I have learned more than I can say about the particulars of caring for neonatal puppies yes, but life-lessons too about standing up under pressure and working with a team approach."_

Our candles go out after 48 hours and some are guttering now. Lush, her babies and Jill still need our support. Please light another candle and continue to hold them in your thoughts and prayers. It makes a difference. Please.

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## KeaColorado

So glad to hear this happy news this morning! 14 candles lit, one for each of the three surviving puppies, one for each of the nine angel puppies, one for Jill and one for Lush. Fight on, little ones.


----------



## Thalie

Candle lit with lots of hopeful thoughts.


----------



## PrincessDi

More candles lit for continued improvement and for very long and healthy lives for Lushie and the Pups from this day forward!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sharing a FB comment from Jill this morning: 

_"Thank you so much for all the candles- they mean so much."_


----------



## brianne

Lit more candles for Lush, pups, Jill and the team of helpers. Lush & pups are my first thought each morning and my last thought before I fall asleep. Like other posters said, I feel like they are "my" puppies too.

Praying hard....


----------



## lhowemt

I just lit another candle for the pups that have crossed the bridge. Wow there are a lot of grf candles, and it's just lush lush lush. Sad to see Jill's picture of the nursery tonight, so glad there are still 3 but very sad for the 9 that left and crossed the bridge. Life is mysterious and frustrating sometimes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy

It's so good to hear that Lushie is doing better and that the three pups are still with us and fighting hard. A bit of comfort in all this sadness. But they are not out of danger yet, so please keep those candles burning brightly for them and for Jill.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## MikaTallulah

So many pages of Candles for this precious family!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

On my way to light another candle for Lushie and her pups x


----------



## cgriffin

Lit another candle for Lushie and her pups for good measure. 
Hoping that we will only hear good news.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for every single candle lit!

Today Jill has been posting happy dog photos on FB, but none of puppies yet. That she is taking photos again feels like good news to me.


----------



## love never dies

Lit a candle and continue sent prayers for Lushies, puppies and the care humans around...


----------



## caseypooh

Me too, they are all in my thoughts.


----------



## cgriffin

Lighting another candle for Lushie and her three remaining precious pups and am hoping for continued strength and full recovery.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom

Lit candle for Lush, puppies and Jill. Looks like there may be a ray of sunshine for everyone.


----------



## PrincessDi

On my way to light another candle and saying prayers for continued improvements and for long lives for beautiful Lushie and her sweet 3 pups.


----------



## inge

GoldensGirl said:


> Your candle may go out before Jill can spare time to look and read the messages, but this is a record that will last. Thank you for recording a message here. I hope others will do likewise.
> 
> As one who checked a thread like this daily when fighting for the life of a beloved dog that we lost too soon, I assure you that your support makes a tremendous difference.


You are right. I, too, don't really like to tell when I lit a candle. But it is true that this thread remains, the candles disappear after a while. I look at facebook several times a day, just to check upon the status of Lush and the puppies. Jill, I am so happy those three wonder puppies are still there and doing better and better. Candles lit.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Friends, Jill's heart is in shreds right now, as she mourns the unspeakable loss of 9 precious Lushie babies. Please keep your prayers flowing and candles burning for her, for Lushie and the 3 remaining puppies. Please.

I can't begin to imagine the pain of this experience for those who lived it in person. I believe...because Jill has told me so... that our candles and prayers have meant a great deal to her during this ordeal.

We are down to 63 candles from more than 400. I bet we can fix that. I hope you'll help me try.

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle
*


----------



## HolDaisy

Candle lit for Jill, lush and the pups, we're all thinking of you and want you to pull through!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Candle lit...........for Lushie and her babies, here and in heaven. Hugs and much strength for you Jill!


----------



## PrincessDi

On my way to light another and renew my prayers for beautiful Lushie and her precious 3 pups to gain strength with every hour and to live very long and healthy lives.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Yay, we're back up to 100 !! Keep lighting....


----------



## KeaColorado

Still thinking of everyone, praying for restoration and healing for Jill and Lush. I'm so glad to see the three surviving puppies are doing so well.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Candles lite!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Candles lit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

On my way to light another candle!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Almost all of our candles have gone out, but Jill's mourning has barely begun. Please hold her in your thoughts and prayers, and light another candle another candle to help her through the long darkness as she grieves for a little Purple Boy and 8 other tiny Golden angels.

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## lhowemt

Thanks for the reminder goldensgirl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Candle lit - we hope that you feel us all cheering you on as are the pups from up above.


----------



## amy22

Candle lit, prayers being sent.


----------



## Always51

done!!......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Done!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Another candle lit...


----------



## tobysmommy

Jill is in tremendous pain as the reality of her loss is hitting home. Won't you please light another candle for her and keep her, Lushie and the three survivors in your thoughts and prayers?

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Ljilly28

Thank you everyone so very much. It is hard for me to write about this yet, but I appreciate the love and support, and I know Lushie feels it.


----------



## valibin

Candles lit.


----------



## caseypooh

We are all here for you, candles glowing.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Another candle for Jill, Lush and her babies is glowing!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and your dogs gently in my heart and in my prayers, Jill.


----------



## Karen519

*Jill*

Jill

Praying for the puppies, Lushie and you.


----------

